# Anticipation for 2016



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey ladies, what is your anticipations for the 2016 bows?.

I have the PSE stiletto (2013) and my only gripe is that it´s on the heavy side and is aggressive.

I would like to have a carbon bow in the future, something lighter than what I currently have, the stiletto bare is 4lbs.

Keeping my eye on Hoyt, Mathews and Bowtech.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

No one?

I quite like the line up from Xpedition archery especially the Xcentric SD, small company new but pretty scarce here in Spain, only one dealer in the whole country.
Anyone tried these bows? I love my PSE but as I said it´s jumpy it wants to go, and the draw is quite aggressive for me.
I suppose speed isn´t everything I was "speed hungry" with the short draw n all but I think I may change back to a "smooth" bow, quite like the carbon defiant from hoyt, the Mathews chill SDX and I´m keeping my eye on bowtech, I just hope they make a split limb carbon bow for the ladies!

What would you ladies recommend for me? I hate the hump and dump from the draw cycle, something that I can use for target archery too (3D and national league) as well as bow hunting.


Cheers.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife shoots a 2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 with Z5 cams at 25.5 inches and 44 pounds. She is getting 282fps with a Victory VAP 600 spine and 70 grain Tophat glue in point. The bow is very accurate and above the 330 fps advertised speed. She loves the bow, very smooth draw. The Z5 #1 cam is very efficient for a short draw archer. She had a PSE Chaos and it would only shoot 252 with the same set up.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Debating trying some different bows...maybe trade in my 2011 Elite Hunter for something...


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Are Elite really good? They´re pretty popular here but PSE is king..

I am loving the Xpedition XSD


----------



## HuntingGirl-NH (Sep 24, 2015)

I hope to be able to get the Hoyt Hyper Edge in the spring. I might have to settle for the Freestyle due to cost.

This will be my first real target bow. I have a Quest that I've learned to shoot with (started in March), and will keep for hunting and 3D. Now that I'm scoring 398 - 415 in the league I've joined, I cant wait to see what I can do with an awesome bow.

Deb


----------



## Kygirl (May 27, 2003)

xpedition xception here.... first target bow i've wanted to shoot since i got my Mathews Prestige! 

...... and she's pretty!


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

I currently shoot a Mathews Z7. Was really wanting to upgrade this year. I would like to stay with Mathews & the Halon looks awesome, but I would prefer something lighter. The Hoyt Carbon Spyder FX at 28" ata and weighs under 4# has really caught my eye, but the closest dealer is an hour away, while I have a Mathews dealer nearby who does great service. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

In 2012, I only had 3 bows to try out in 24DL: Mathews Jewel, PSE stiletto and Bowtech Heartbreaker.

I went with the Jewel because it was smoother and lighter than the other 2. The Stiletto was the runner up, however, it was noticeably heavy.

I am not in love with the Jewel. It doesn't balance well. It needs a side stab. I don't see a side stab practical for elk hunting because I am on the move a bit carrying the bow for 2-5 miles/day through medium to dense pine forest.

For 2016, I had hoped to either buy a recurve or new compound. Now, time and money may put that on hold until 2017.

3 years ago, I tore tendons in my bow shoulder. Despite continuing with PT exercises, my shoulders are not happy. I considered trying the Elite Spirit for its smoother draw.

With my current setup: 24DL/51DW/405 grain arrow for hunting, I already have a low 217 fps. At age 51 and unhappy shoulders, I decided to ignore the speed of my next bow. It is harder to draw a bow in 30 degrees while on my knees for September hunting than in 75 degrees standing at the outdoor range in summer, therefore, the draw cycle is extremely important to me.

If anyone buys a new 2016 bow, please post a review. I am interested in the draw cycle of the 2016 bows.

Here is a reference for 2015 compound bows which includes the DL & DW ranges of each bow:
http://totalcompoundbows.com/2015-bow-releases-specifications-list/

Good Luck with your search.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Here is a suggestion for you. Find a used 2014 Carbon spyder turbo. (A Turbo Factor will work too, but they are heavier and you can feel a little vibration) They have a sweet cam in the Z5 (a 2015 turbo has a very aggressive un shoulder friendly) They are rated at 340 IBO. They get 10 more fps than a regular spyder because of the 6" brace height. I just bought one on AT for $650, I am replacing the cams with #1 cams that I bought off Ebay for $80, I can get $100 for the used #3 Z5 cams on the bow. I ordered a set of Twisted X flo green and purple with a black pinstripe on AT sale for $74 (no prob because Hoyt offered this bow with #1 cams) It has a 33" ATA, very accurate and stable. If you get a #3 cam bow at 60# and put #1 cams on it you will lose 8" for a 52# bow. This will out shoot, be faster, than any of the women"s bows and weigh 3.6 pounds. Because they are so smooth, and perfectly balanced you can get by without a stabilizer. They are dead in hand. My wife shoots Victory VAP with a COC broad head and gets 280 at 45" and a 25.5" draw. With the Turbo she will be shooting at least 290fps. She just shot a doe with her Spyder and it blew right thru and buried deep in the ground at 18 yards.


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

If you want carbon try and locate a Hoyt Carbon Spyder. (with the Z5 cam) very smooth! I haven't shot the Carbon Defiant yet. I didn't want to spend the extra money on a carbon so went with the Hoyt Faktor. I felt the Bowtech carbon bows, seemed to feel more like plastic and I really didn't like the grip. (All personal opinion)

Have fun shopping!


----------



## Khaleesi (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm upgrading to a Hoyt Defiant 30 #1 cam 50# limbs. Should be here in a week or two. My shop didn't have any on hand I could try, but I drew a Carbon Spyder (an owner of the shop let me draw hers) and that was NICE and smooth. I hear the Defiant is even smoother so I'm thrilled to get it and experience it for myself. Also excited to hear that the #1 cam will help with speed loss we get from being short draw shooters. I personally didn't order the turbo version because I hear the valley is SO small in it (my dad shot a Defiant Turbo and just hated how it wanted to go on him) and the bump in speed doesn't matter that much to me. I'd rather be able to draw and hold comfortably on a big buck that hangs up.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

I LOVE my Carbon Spyder but am getting that new bow itch as well. I'm seriously interested in shooting the Carbon Defiant and the 
HTX.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Due to aging shoulders, I am now considering switching from my 2012 Mathews Jewel (28" ATA hard cam) to a smoother drawing bow and will live with the reduction in fps. Right now on my short list are: Hoyt Defiant (non turbo) and Elite Spirit.

I have mostly eliminated the Spyder because I do not want another 28" ATA bow. I prefer to try a 30" ATA for my next bow. I also don't want a small valley.

Khaleesi, If you could kindly provie us a review after you get your bow, I would appreciate it. If you have time could you please check the speed at the Pro Shop using a chrono. If you chrono the bow, please include DW, DL and arrow weight? Thank you for your post.

With a 24DL, it is nearly impossible to find a 24DL to try out bows.


----------



## Khaleesi (Dec 31, 2015)

I sure will, mtnmutt! It should be arriving very soon and I definitely plan to chrono it at my pro shop when we're tuning it. I'm a 25" DL with 26" arrows at 307 grains (currently) and a 40# DW (which I plan to set around 45 I think, depending on how it feels). I'll post a review as soon as I can


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Khaleesi said:


> I sure will, mtnmutt! It should be arriving very soon and I definitely plan to chrono it at my pro shop when we're tuning it. I'm a 25" DL with 26" arrows at 307 grains (currently) and a 40# DW (which I plan to set around 45 I think, depending on how it feels). I'll post a review as soon as I can


Can't wait for the review and pics


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm hoping to order a Hoyt Defiant this week! Not sure what color, was looking at the Harvest brown or maybe Vixcen. I'm a 26" DL, will be 50 lb limbs, #1 cam I believe. I shot a DEfiant 34 at the shop and loved it, held rock steady. Just wondering if the 30 will be as steady, it would be shorter which might be nicer for bowhunting which is my intent and maybe some 3D.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

turkeygirl said:


> I'm hoping to order a Hoyt Defiant this week! Not sure what color, was looking at the Harvest brown or maybe Vixcen. I'm a 26" DL, will be 50 lb limbs, #1 cam I believe. I shot a DEfiant 34 at the shop and loved it, held rock steady. Just wondering if the 30 will be as steady, it would be shorter which might be nicer for bowhunting which is my intent and maybe some 3D.


You might double check before ordering, but I believe the 26 DL is the #2 cam. I'm partial to the 30 axle to axle since I hunt only and do not 3D. HAVE FUN choosing you new bow and be sure to post up some pics!


----------



## Khaleesi (Dec 31, 2015)

She's right. If we're talkin the Defiant 30, then she could get a #1 cam (24-26) or #2 cam (26-28). But if we're talkin the Defiant 34 you can only get the #1 cam because that fits 25-27".


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Khaleesi said:


> She's right. If we're talkin the Defiant 30, then she could get a #1 cam (24-26) or #2 cam (26-28). But if we're talkin the Defiant 34 you can only get the #1 cam because that fits 25-27".



You are right. Thanks


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Which is better for the Defiant 30 - #1 or #2 cam - since both cover 26"? Which would be more efficient I guess is the question


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

#1 cam would be more efficient due to rolling the cams over more. Hoyt's #1 cams are very efficient. The #2 cam will seem easier to pull at the same pounds (and slower) There is no free lunch! The defiant 34 would be the best of both worlds, smoother and more cam rollover. also more forgiving and only .2 pounds heavier. Better string angle too!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anyone know how the Hoyt PowerMax compares with the Defiant 30?

I prefer a 30" ATA for my next bow, therefore, the Defiant 30 is more appealing.

My Pro Shop only has these in stock to try in 24DL
Hoyt PowerMax
Elite Spirit
Mathews Chill SDX

Warning with the newer Mathews bows: 85% let-off are not legal for CO hunting. CO Max left off is 80%. Last September, some camps were visited by game wardens to check for 85% left-off bows. The same Mathews bows are available with a 75% let-off.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Last week I shot a Defiant 34, Mathews No Cam and Mathews Halon. Thought it'd be the Defiant. This week shot a Defiant 30 and Halon 6. Well shot the Halon first and the more shots I put through, the more I was really liking the bow. Shot the Hoyt and realized that despite the light weight, how much vibration and jump there was in the bow. In the end there is a Halon 6 on order for me. It's a little heavier bow but so smooth, so quiet and dead in the hand, it will be a good one in the deer woods.


----------

